# Is non-alcholic beer ok to drink?



## Keith1952 (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm seeing if going with out alcohol will help me (firm up my stool and have less gas) So my question is can I drink non-alcoholic beer? I'm also a big ice tea drinker but only one can of root-beer per day..are these ok to drink?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends on if you tolerate the carbs in beer and the carbonation.


----------



## socialdane (Mar 29, 2014)

I've cut alcohol out for now as well, which has been a big change as I used to have a drink maybe 3-4 nights a week. If you try it, I'd be interested to hear how you get on - I might try it myself as well, it's nice just to have the one after a hard day at work.


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

I have been able to drink low-carb beer now, like Michelob Ultra. Any regular beer and KABOOM.


----------

